# Stingray BX



## TheDXjedi (May 29, 2018)

Anybody familiar with these bikes I just picked this up on Sunday. Serial number says is a 78





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKH (Jun 22, 2018)

TheDXjedi said:


> Anybody familiar with these bikes I just picked this up on Sunday. Serial number says is a 78View attachment 815993
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This was Schwinns attempt at early BMX using up the older cantilever frames. Not near as cool as the SCRAMBLERS. Your bike is an original (they were not sold with banana seats) and thats how they sold them on the floor. Missing rear square reflector. The bike actually has an S-2 front rim to handle the 2.125 tire front and rear. All factory. I have a red one. It is rare because they didn't make or sell many. The silver and black Scramblers or orange and black Scramblers were a much better seller. Couldn't tell you a value.


----------



## 1979-4ever (Aug 1, 2018)

Schwinn offered this one year only, 1978. The Stingray "Scrambler" was on its way out. This was similar but smaller forks, cranks and bmx saddle. I've always wondered if this model is the junior sting ray frame?
Anyway, the Scrambler name moved to the BMX line.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 1, 2018)

The frame is the regular 20” frame size and not the junior. I didn’t leave it original I put a banana seat on it and high rise stingray bars on it. It’s a fun little rider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

